# Last Album You Listened To?



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2012)

I suppose the title should be self-explanatory. Please also provide your thoughts on the music instead of just trying to up your postcount.

Last album I listened to:







Artist: Neurosis
Album: Through Silver In Blood
Rating: 8.5/10
Comments: This album took a few spins for me to fully appreciate, but it was well worth it. I got into this band because of Scott Kelly being a guest musician on several Mastodon records, but Neurosis is a very, very different band. These musicians sure do know how to create an atmosphere. It's easy to see why they are considered to be at the forefront of the Sludge Metal/Post-Metal genre.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 19, 2012)

Just listened to Discovery by Daft Punk. Don't care if it's old, still an awesome album.
Favorites are Face to Face; Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger; Something About Us; Veridis Quo ect.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jun 19, 2012)

Through Silver in Blood is orgasmic. Last album I listened to was...







Artist: Kreator
Album: Phantom Antichrist
Rating: 10/10
Comments: Wow. Just wow. This album blew me away. There is not one song on here that is not amazing. The songwriting is catchy, yet aggressive and fierce enough to proudly wear the thrash metal name. The band has mastered combining their old, pure thrash sound with their newer, more melodic elements. I honestly feel that this is Kreator's magnum opus, and if you are interested in metal at all, check this monster out.


----------



## Datura (Jun 19, 2012)

Delain's latest, _We Are the Others_. I never really thought much of the band, and that hasn't changed. Terribly medicore.


----------



## TheBluejay (Jun 19, 2012)

Andrew Jackson Jihad, Knife. Rejoice!


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 19, 2012)

Really new? Young Guns - Bones. Alternative rock of a high calibre, related to things like Receiving End of Sirens and such.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 19, 2012)

I just did the dishes to The Decemberists' The King is Dead (the tracks I stole off Mhals from it, anyway). I really like it, although I don't understand why the band called The Decemberists has a song called January Hymn. They should just pick a month and stick to it.

Edit: Just found out (probably) why I like it so much: 



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Meloy has said that a primary musical influence for much of The King Is Dead is R.E.M


----------



## Kinova (Jun 19, 2012)

That'd be Julia Nunes' _Settle Down_ - love love looooooove it. The whole thing is available online too, which is snazzy.


----------



## sovram (Jun 19, 2012)

TheBluejay said:


> Andrew Jackson Jihad, Knife. Rejoice!


It definitely took me a couple of listens, but Knife Man is really great. Good ear.

I guess the last album I listened to was Stepdad's _Ordinare EP_ (stepdad.bandcamp.com) which is really, really good (particularly Squares; Wolf Slaying As A Hobby; My Leather, My Fur, My Nails; Kings and Centipedes) ... 

But I listen to music in long bouts of album preference. Accordingly I've been listening to Caribou's _Swim_ (electronica, made by a Canadian with a PhD in Mathematics I think), Fang Island's self-titled (indie rock I guess?), Precious Fathers's self-titled (post rock with a lot of clean guitar), Sigur Ros's _Takk_ (Icelandic post rock), We vs. Death's _A Black House, A Coloured Home_ and We vs. Death's _We Too Are Concerned / We Are Too Concerned_ (really fuzzy ... almost shoegaze-y post rock? Dutch I think). 

A year ago this would have been all metal and Andrew Jackson Jihad thrown in for good measure, but one of my future roommates has done a thorough job influencing me musically.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 19, 2012)

_Vexillology_ by deadmau5. It's pretty good, not mind-blowing and definitely not a stitch on Daft Punk. Still, it's good enough to keep in my WMP, which is a good sign.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 19, 2012)

diorama by Kenshi Yonezu (aka Hachi)

asdfghjkl; Hachi my one true love <3

Seriously, other than Black Sheep which (like most of his nonsense songs) I'm kinda meh on, I love this entire album.

Also, vivi is the story of me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2012)

Artist: Opeth
Album: Still Life
Rating: 9.5/10
Comments: It's a toss-up between Blackwater Park and this, but I still think Still Life is my favorite Opeth album. The vocals are just plain fantastic, and like any good Opeth album, the contrast between soft acoustic passages and harsh death metal assaults is terrific. A masterpiece, no doubt.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 24, 2012)

This is the actual album, but I don't listen to actual albums that much.
On a side note, I have had Heartbreaker, Whole Lotta Love, and Stairway to Heaven all in my head recently. I blame the Led Zeppelin book I've been reading.






Artist: Rammstien
Album: Sehnsucht
Rating: 8/10
Comments: This may be just my natural metalheadness(when I was a baby, I would fall asleep in the car to Metallica. Whom I still love by the way.), but this album is pretty awesome. It does get a little old after a while.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

Artist: Metallica
Album: Ride the Lightning
Rating: 8.5/10
Comments: RtL is and will always be my favorite Metallica album. This album is such a gem, it almost makes you forget the crap they have put out post black album.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 20, 2012)

Artist: Creedence Clearwater Revival
Album: Bad Moon Rising: The Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival
Rating: 8.5/10
Comments: Fogerty and company's greatest moments packed into 72 amazing minutes. It's been over 40 years, but it still sounds amazing today. The legends at their peak. And now you may proceed to revoke my Gen Y card.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2012)

Artist: Gojira
Album: L'enfant Sauvage
Rating: 9/10
Comments: Never have I been disappointed by a Gojira release. This one certainly takes the cake for me as the best album of 2012 so far. It's got great melodies, incredible drumming, and some very crunchy Meshuggah-esque riffs. The only thing it was missing was an extended track like "The Art of Dying" on their previous album The Way of All Flesh, but this doesn't seem to take much away from the overall effect. I'm quite in awe of this band's amazing talent. I can't wait to see them live in September; it's sure to be one amazing show.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 21, 2012)

_Dare_ by The Human League. It's obscenely good for 80s synthpop.


----------



## Datura (Jul 23, 2012)

The Agonist - _Prisoners_
Rating (after first listen): 8/10

I dislike 95% of the metalcore I listen to, but The Agonist has consistenly been an exception. Each of the members is genuinely talented, and I like that the lyrics tend to revolve around issues like veganism/animal rights, the environment, and religious indoctrination. That probably sounds awful... but they're quite poignant at times. Heh.

The music drags on a bit toward the middle, but I guess that's metalcore.

I'll have to give this one a few more listens before I decide whether or not it tops _Lullabies for the Dormant Mind_. But it's good. Definitely good.

"You're Coming With Me"


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

American Idiot by Green Day.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

Artist: Mastodon
Album: Leviathan
Rating: 9/10
Comments: The first Mastodon album I was introduced to, and still their finest work. Every riff is insanely catchy, and the whole album is mesmerizingly heavy and skillfully played. This is a solid album from start to finish, _and it's a concept album about Moby Dick._ Brilliant.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2012)

Artist: Agalloch
Album: The Mantle
Rating: 10/10
Comments: Let me start by saying there are only a handful of albums in existence that I would even _consider_ giving a perfect rating, but The Mantle is unbelievably deserving of the 10/10 score. The incredible song-writing and musicianship is apparent from start to finish. Agalloch are able to create a sound that is so moving, it is plain _hypnotic_. I am driven to the point of tears on the high points of this album, especially on the tracks "In the Shadow of Our Pale Companion" and "...And the Great Cold Death of the Earth". Whatever mood I am in, I can tune into this album, and instantly find myself flying away to a wintry forest somewhere in the American Northwest. This album mixes themes of loneliness and despair with the unparalled beauty of nature in winter. The effect is one that is extremely moving. The exact genre that this falls under is hard to pick exactly, but it is a wonderful blend of neofolk, atmospheric black metal, and progressive metal. Agalloch have gained some notoriety for using rather unusual folk instruments (such as a hollow deer skull used for percussion in "The Lodge"), and this is part of what makes their sound so unbelievably captivating. For fans of metal and non-metal alike, The Mantle is an album that is unrivaled in beauty and raw emotion.


----------



## kuzronk (Aug 2, 2012)

The Great Escape by Blur
It's worst than Parklife but it has some great songs in it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 2, 2012)

_Swan Songs_ by Hollywood Undead. It's unbelievably inconsistent but nonetheless entertaining. I can't get my head around a band that talks about fucking "bitches" and "sluts" in one song and then lambasts previous generations for creating and propagating gender roles, but their music is nice.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2012)

Listening to Homestuck Vol. 8

Hell yeah


----------



## Zexion (Aug 2, 2012)

_
Nine Lives (Deuce)_

1st album after separating from Hollywood Undead. Featuring songs such as: _Nobody Likes Me, Let's Get it Crackin', Help Me, _and_ I Came to Party._ Amazing music, and has a good element to keep teens listening again and again (if they like the beat, cussing, etc.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 11, 2012)

Artist: Neurosis
Album: Times of Grace
Rating: 8.5/10
Comments: How to describe this one? It's an epic, ambient, heavy-as-fuck journey through multiple layers of consciousness. Like riding a blind ocelot backwards through a snowstorm. ToG is tied with Through Silver in Blood for my favorite Neurosis album.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 11, 2012)

_Hate Culture_ by William Control, one of my guilty pleasures. Can sometimes lack variety and the lyrics get really odd now and then, but overall it's one of my favourite modern synthpop albums.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 12, 2012)

Artist: Pink Floyd
Album: The Wall
Rating: 9.5/10
Comments: Do I really need to explain this one?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 13, 2012)

Artist: Soundgarden
Album: Telephantasm
Rating: 9/10
Comments: A brilliant compilation album (and one previously-unreleased single) from one of the most underrated bands ever. Required listening for any grunge fan.


----------



## Aletheia (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the last album I listened to in full was Nirvana's MTV Unplugged performance.

It showcases Cobain's artistic potential, his love for promoting music that isn't his, and also gets bonus points for having a song that I've cried to on it. ("Where Did You Sleep Last Night")

(reviving a two week old thread because)


----------

